

Google Bug Hunter University - atulagarwal
https://sites.google.com/site/bughunteruniversity/

======
falcor84
Turns out that the site accepts bug reports in klingon - "(And yes, Klingon is
OK.)"

[https://sites.google.com/site/bughunteruniversity/improve/us...](https://sites.google.com/site/bughunteruniversity/improve/use-
your-native-language)

~~~
atulagarwal
They probably put this as a joke, but someone should try sending a report in
Klingon ;)

